
A Legendary Scientist Sounds Off on the Trouble with STEM - clebio
https://www.chronicle.com/article/a-legendary-scientist-sounds/246257
======
dredmorbius
10 days ago, 60 comments:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19856874](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19856874)

------
failrate
The way I approach STEM with my own child is not preaenting him with a series
of challenges but as a set of tools and opportunities.

I do expect to encourage him to engage in competitions like science fairs and
Math Olympics, but my experience with those is that they are fun, yield good
discipline, and the team activities are just as good at developing team skills
as any sport.

------
carapace
"Interview with E. O. Wilson" might be a better title here.

~~~
Noumenon72
If your goal was for 1% as many people to click on it. STEM is a cultural
marker and people want to know if it will go up or down in status. Both for
their own status and to know if it will help their kids. "Interview with E.O.
Wilson" only attracts people who are interested in raising or lowering the
status of evolutionary biology, which is much smaller because most people know
they will get in trouble if they pick the wrong side.

------
bsenftner
I've always felt STEM as yet another compartmentalization of people that
create from the business side that manages to own all of the profits from said
object/process the STEMs create. A business education is essential to anyone
with larger than a job ambitions, so why is an MBA level education not a
critical component of a STEM education? Seem like a critical oversight, or
intentional for some odd valued reason.

~~~
781
> A business education is essential to anyone with larger than a job ambitions

Funny how many billionaires are out-there without an MBA.

> _Of the top 100 people listed by Forbes as the world’s richest, a grand
> total of 16 have MBAs. The highest-ranking MBA is Michael Bloomberg at
> number 11_

[https://www.businessbecause.com/news/making-the-
headlines/52...](https://www.businessbecause.com/news/making-the-
headlines/5260/how-many-forbes-billionaires-have-mbas)

~~~
ThrowawayR2
> _Funny how many billionaires are out-there without an MBA._

The OP said "business education", not MBA. That article points out that a
number of the top 100 richest who do not have a MBA do have a bachelor's
degree in business administration (e.g. Warren Buffet) or dropped out of
business school (e.g. Steve Ballmer). So it's not as cut and dried as that.

